# seedling ID?



## Galapoheros (Oct 24, 2011)

I feel like I planted a seed here a long time ago, I do that a lot and forget about it.  This reminds me of some kind of morning glory seedling but, I just don't have a clue what it is other than something like that, and I don't remember planting any morning glories.  The leaves are big, it's a big pot, any ideas?  Even a genus guess would be cool enough for me.


----------



## thruthetrees (Oct 25, 2011)

Hawaiian Baby Woodrose? I haven't grown them for 2 years so I can't be sure...


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 25, 2011)

woohooo!, finally a guess.  Well I guess it could be, I ordered seeds over 10 years ago and put them somewhere, none came up though.  I was guessing the same and looking up that up yesterday but never got a good shot of a seedling.  What I did get on the internet didn't look much like it.  Have to wait for the main plant leaves to pop up I guess.


----------



## thruthetrees (Nov 8, 2011)

Any updates on this seedling?


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah I'll take pics later, looking more like a Woodrose.  It's cooled off and is growing slow, I'm going to have to bring it in so it can blast off in the Spring.


----------



## thruthetrees (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet! I remember they hate cold (lost mine to around 40F night) and need/like a ton of root space... I think they take about 3 years to get to flowering age... Looking forward to seeing it progress....


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally got around to taking a pic, what do you think, Woodrose?(a little out of focus)  When looking at pics, I see leaves of "something" that's not lobed at all, then one with yellow flowers, deeply lobed, not a big fan of yellow for some reason.  Same genus?, what's going on here?  That's the prob with common names, what's the true species name?  Yeah it got a little cold and it started looking sickly.  I brought it in and it started growing again.  Found the sci name, it's been years since I looked it up, I see there are two varieties, but, I'm still seeing a leave with no lobe in many pics, I'm not sure.  Maybe some other kind of morning glory?  I'm still confident that it's a seed I picked up somewhere, I do that kind of thing a lot and forget about it.  Sometimes I'll go to healthfood stores, get tropical fruit I've never seen before and plant the seeds.


----------



## thruthetrees (Nov 14, 2011)

Woah, I duno! That doesn't look like a wood rose to me now. Not sure on the scientific name. I'll ask some friends to see if they have any IDeas  It's got pretty cool leaves there, whatever it is!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I know what it is now.  There is a wild morning glory that I've seen in the west and central Texas while buggin.  The blooms are white, I remember the leaves look like that.  I don't know the name of it though.

I may have found it,   "Ipomoea lindheimeri"   not white flowers though.  I might have grabbed some seeds from the vine.  I just remembered doing that now in the Del Rio maybe 5 years ago on a ranch fence, could be it I guess.


----------

